# Bamboo for frame wood



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

The Big Lots have some bamboo cutting boards so I cut one up and made a sling shot frame from it. Still working on it but I have a question. When I cut with the grain the cut edges were smooth as glass ,when I went cross grain,scroll saw small blade with 12teeth/inch,the wood cut cross grain splinted a little. Any one us bamboo for frame material? How did it work ?

Eat bands and tubes ub the sharp edges ? Thanks in advance,Jim.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I cut the bamboo over size & filed/sanded to the line. I didn't get the splitting you seem to have, but I used a band saw. When filing, I used metal files more than rasps. You may want to try more teeth per inch blades.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bamboo is great. Sounds like you just need to sand every thing smooth.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks guys .I am going to sand with a high speed 120grit belt sander and finish with poly. Thanks for the advice. Jim


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

Update . The bamboo sanded nicely with the 120 grit belt and came out smooth as glass.It will get some additional work with 600 and 800 grit paper before I am through. The heavier 11 tooth blade was in the scroll saw because I was also cutting some purple heart at the same time-- realy tough stuff to cut with a scroll saw!!


----------

